

You're Leaving a Digital Trail. What About Privacy? - kalvin
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/30/business/30privacy.html

======
kalvin
"At the same time, he argued that individual privacy rights must also be
weighed against the public good.

Citing the epidemic involving severe acute respiratory syndrome, or SARS, in
recent years, he said technology would have helped health officials watch the
movement of infected people as it happened, providing an opportunity to limit
the spread of the disease.

“If I could have looked at the cellphone records, it could have been stopped
that morning rather than a couple of weeks later,” he said. “I’m sorry, that
trumps minute concerns about privacy.”"

I'm kind of in shock that anyone would think it's worth giving up everyone's
cellphone's records in order to react to pandemics faster, but maybe it's more
reasonable than it seems... someone convince me?

------
Create
"it's more reasonable than it seems... someone convince me?"

it isn't remotely what it seems, because it is intentionally "hidden in plain
sight" [google for this techtalk]

"Flu Trends, the company said, uses nothing but "anonymized" data.

Of course, no one knows what that means."

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/11/15/google_flu_trends_pr...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/11/15/google_flu_trends_privacy/)

...in fact, there is no limit to it: [http://www.radaronline.com/from-the-
magazine/2007/09/google_...](http://www.radaronline.com/from-the-
magazine/2007/09/google_fiction_evil_dangerous_surveillance_control_1.php)

